# Clean way to attach tubes to pouch



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I will try to explain the process and share 2 low quality pic for now, but if anyone has seen this done, or would like a better explaination, I will revisit this thread and update.

Normally one folds kinks and ties when attaching tubes to pouches. Of course if one uses the cuff method there is a possibility that the pouch ends eventually bunch up. This alsogoes for the method I displayed in attaching like the manufacturers do. I like the fold kink tie method but I don't like how the short end of the tube looks, some times the are not quite behind the pouch.

Here is my resolution:

Make a ~ 1/2 " down the tube on the pouch end.
Fold through the pouch hole just past the end of your slit.
Clamp both sides of the tube AND The end of the pouch with forceps. ( this will make the short end stationary when stretching the tube in the next step.

Secure the pouch and stretch out the long end of the tube ( fork end ). Clamp it.

Now wrap the short end with the slit around the stretched tube.

Attach with preferred material. 
I provide a pic of both sides, to aid in ones understanding.

















Hope this helps

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

LGD, how has this been holding up? I might try this on psuedo-taper as well, hopefully help with the slippage issue.

I love all the new ideas in this place!

Thanks, Duck!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> LGD, how has this been holding up? I might try this on psuedo-taper as well, hopefully help with the slippage issue.
> 
> I love all the new ideas in this place!
> Thanks, Duck!


Well, I only had one short shooting session with it, but it seems like it will stick.. It hasn't inched up yet ( for me ).. And is quite clean.. I will be using this set until its end, so I will find out if it works compared to the other ways I do it. Of course the tall tell sign of whether this is good or not, is if others try it too, with various tube sizes, ammo, draws, etc.

By trying it out on psuedo-taper, do you mean to do it on the non- pouch end too, at the end of the loop? Not sure, but sounds interesting.. Please let me know if it prevents slippage..

Just remember, the tube that the slitted end is going around needs to be search more than the slitted.. Also, the attachment material needs to go around at least half way up the slit.

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going to try it on the loop alone at first, I don't want to have too much going on in a set while I'm trying new things. I love the pseudo tapers but they a pain to set up. I have tried the method of just tying them in a knot yet. I doubt my ability to get them even.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tip LGD. have you tried to took off the hemostat teeth?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Thanks for the tip LGD. have you tried to took off the hemostat teeth?


Nope, and won't, I use that tool for a lot of things, some needing teeth... When I made this, I had rubber tubes covering the ends of the hemos but took them off.... Forgot to put them back on fo the display photos 

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Second day of shooting, and still holding strong... Also attaching it this way eliminates the need to worry about witch direction the tube end is facing ( towards inside or outside pouch doesn't matter)

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tip LGD. have you tried to took off the hemostat teeth?





lightgeoduck said:


> Nope, and won't, I use that tool for a lot of things, some needing teeth... When I made this, I had rubber tubes covering the ends of the hemos but took them off.... Forgot to put them back on fo the display photos
> 
> LGD


Here are the pics 

​


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great idea Duck! I'll have to try it after my tubes break.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

You Ducks are clever, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clover Bottom Mushrooms (Jan 21, 2014)

being a bearded fellow, i value tips like this. if you ever experience a hair being plucked from your face as you release, you know what i mean!


----------

